# Any one have 309 Partner visa processing in Hong Kong?



## pearl58 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, my husband is hk resident but holds Portuguese passport. He is currently in hk. He has lodged an offshore application online at end of Sept, but have heard nothing. We are lawfully married in Australia and have a son who is 3. He misses his dad so much. It's a terrifying feeling not knowing or hearing any updates. It's been 4 months. If Portugal is considered low risk country, the timeframe in Immi website suggests 5 months...but we have heard that the timeline normally is incorrect and outdated. When I call hk visa centre, they advised that the processing time for partner visa application is 12 months... We are not sure if we have a child in our relationship, will this get prioritised? Has anyone got a partner visa 309 granted with a child (either granted in hk or other country)? Would really great to know the timeline for reference. Thank you!


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

pearl58 said:


> Hi, my husband is hk resident but holds Portuguese passport. He is currently in hk. He has lodged an offshore application online at end of Sept, but have heard nothing. We are lawfully married in Australia and have a son who is 3. He misses his dad so much. It's a terrifying feeling not knowing or hearing any updates. It's been 4 months. If Portugal is considered low risk country, the timeframe in Immi website suggests 5 months...but we have heard that the timeline normally is incorrect and outdated. When I call hk visa centre, they advised that the processing time for partner visa application is 12 months... We are not sure if we have a child in our relationship, will this get prioritised? Has anyone got a partner visa 309 granted with a child (either granted in hk or other country)? Would really great to know the timeline for reference. Thank you!


You just have to be patience in waiting for the time frame of 12 months, hk is very effiecient, Why? my friend got married in the Phils last January 2014, she lodge her partner visa in Hk last april, since we both worked and live there that time, she never heard of anything until CO emailed her to submit further dicuments, from there she never heard anything until CO emailed her visa granted 309 last Dec 19, 2014. I too lodge our pmv 300 there last march 2014 and because of my passport discrepancies, I need to rectify in the Phils, and recently got my pmv 300 few min after I emailed my co. I will be leaving on the 23rd of this month to activate my visa because initial arrival is jan 28, 2015.. Stay relax.. Hk is very very effiecient and I am thankful to those staff who advised me on what to do. Guys here please confirm me if I am right.. I HAVE TO LEAVE BEFORE JANUARY 28 right? Because I already did the booking jan 23rd via singapore. Wil do my cfo seminar on the 22nd..


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Having a child does not prioritize your application. Most applicants have children, so if they prioritized those cases, those without children would never get processed.


----------



## pearl58 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thank you,soontowed and college girl! Yes that makes sense and thanks for the quick reply. Hopefully I can hear some updates soon. And I wish everyone will soon hear updates and visa granted


----------



## jfernand15 (Apr 10, 2015)

hi Pearl58, I'm in HK in a very similar situation to your husband although I applied for 309 on March 2015. Would like to get in touch. Have you guys heard anything from Immigration yet?


----------



## josephlee1975 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Jfernand15 and Pearl58,

My wife and I are currently living in Taiwan.
She submitted her 309 off shore application on 15th-Jan-2015 via registered mail to Australian Consulate in Hong Kong. Police check was included as a part of the initial application. A few days later, we did receive an acknowledgment email indicating the application had been received. Around middle of March, we got an email with HAP letter for medical check. She completed the medical check on 30th-Mar-2015. Since then, we have not hear anything from the Australian Consulate-General in Hong Kong.


----------



## jfernand15 (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks Josephlee1975! I submitted 309 from HK on March 27th 2015, I got the medical straight away. I need a referral letter for a police check in HK but haven't heard anything from them, and was told they will contact me for this but still waiting. From what I know 309 visas via Hong Kong are taking 6 months to process. So you are still on that time frame, hopefully you will be hearing from them in the next month or so! good luck, keep us posted!

I think Pearl58 submitted theirs in Oct or Nov 2014, Pearl58 do you have any updates? Would be good to know from someone whit more experience. 

Thanks


----------



## josephlee1975 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi jfernand15,

It is nice to know people who submitted 309 application via Hong Kong. I will continue to update the process when I have the update from Hong Kong. 
By the way, where did you get the information about 6 months process time for 309 visa via Hong Kong? The reason for asking is that, the initial acknowledgment email we received from Hong Kong stated that the process time is around 12 months.


----------



## jfernand15 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Josephlee,

yes, in my initial acknowledgment letter it said 9-12 months, but I spoke to an agent here who deals with lots of these visas and he told they it is taking them 6 months to process 309 unless there are some unforeseen problems. (I'm not going with an agent though, I submitted it online individually). 

I do not know if having a low risk passport or a high risk passport makes any actual difference. 

cheers


----------



## pearl58 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi jfernand,

Sorry for the late reply, jfernard! My husband lodged online offshore 309 in late September last year, his visa got granted this year late March. It's about 6 months. We have included everything, including health check that has been done. We have a kid 3 years old and I have been chasing up before getting an email asking some supplementary information. After I submitted that a week, the visa was granted. 

I guess hk office processing time for 309 is average 6 months, if your application includes everything ready for approval. Good luck and all the best to you all.


----------



## jfernand15 (Apr 10, 2015)

thanks Pearl58, congratulations!! that's really good news! Happy to hear, hopefully only 3 more months to go for me then! 
Cheers
J


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

hi there, i lodged my 309 visa via online in hong kong on 18 sep 2014. never heard nothing from them untill 30 aug 2015, asked me provide some more documents. after i uploaded new evidence to my immi account, i sent them email few times, only replied the frist email that haven't heard them.. 
now, i still waiting


----------



## jfernand15 (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi Joanne, sorry to hear that, I'm also still waiting, i think once your CO has contacted you it usually doesnt take long to get the visa sorted, at least for the people I know here in HK. hope that helps and best luck! Let us know once you hear again from them and how things go.


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Joanne,

Hang in there as it is agony waiting for the grant. Not much choice! There are always moral support from the forumers 



Joanne.L said:


> hi there, i lodged my 309 visa via online in hong kong on 18 sep 2014. never heard nothing from them untill 30 aug 2015, asked me provide some more documents. after i uploaded new evidence to my immi account, i sent them email few times, only replied the frist email that haven't heard them..
> now, i still waiting


----------



## KT1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Hi Jfernand15,

Hope all is well. my 309 was granted in late July 2015 after waiting for @8 months (lodged in Singapore).



jfernand15 said:


> Hi Joanne, sorry to hear that, I'm also still waiting, i think once your CO has contacted you it usually doesnt take long to get the visa sorted, at least for the people I know here in HK. hope that helps and best luck! Let us know once you hear again from them and how things go.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks all, has been a year waiting time. That's very hard for me and my partner being married but living apart. I wish everyone here could have a positive results of visa.


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Joanne.L said:


> Thanks all, has been a year waiting time. That's very hard for me and my partner being married but living apart. I wish everyone here could have a positive results of visa.


 Hi Joanne, I'm in the same boat, a year waiting on 309 and 2 years apart. Take heart, other countries are processing just as slowly as HK. Perhaps with the exception of Canada, they seem to be on a roll right now. 
Hope you hear soon.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Gemini64 said:


> Hi Joanne, I'm in the same boat, a year waiting on 309 and 2 years apart. Take heart, other countries are processing just as slowly as HK. Perhaps with the exception of Canada, they seem to be on a roll right now.
> Hope you hear soon.


U too. Living apart is really hard to keep a healthy relationship, hang in and we all will get through this.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Joanne.L said:


> U too. Living apart is really hard to keep a healthy relationship, hang in and we all will get through this.


I applied there and they were up to date, just hang there, once they asked you to submit further documents, the next step is your visa... and goodluck and congrats..


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Joanne.L said:


> U too. Living apart is really hard to keep a healthy relationship, hang in and we all will get through this.


Hey Joanne, we got our grant letter last Friday 2nd October. Such a relief. Hoping yours will be soon too.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

soontowed said:


> I applied there and they were up to date, just hang there, once they asked you to submit further documents, the next step is your visa... and goodluck and congrats..


Thanks may I ask when did u apply and how long to wait since tthey required futher docs. They give me a deadline for providing docs on 26 oct.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Gemini64 said:


> Hey Joanne, we got our grant letter last Friday 2nd October. Such a relief. Hoping yours will be soon too.


Congratulations so happy for u. And hopefully mine is coming soon.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Joanne.L said:


> Thanks may I ask when did u apply and how long to wait since tthey required futher docs. They give me a deadline for providing docs on 26 oct.


Make it sure you submit before that date, usually they gave you 28 days, and if you cannot met the deadline, email your co and asked for an extension when can you submit the further documents required. Once you submitted them all wait for another email, for you to have a medical and police clearance, soon after the visa will be granted.. Usually it take 9 momths.. Aplied there march 2014, got email fir further documents june, another email sent to me was to undergo medical and police, and after that the decision is I have to go back to Philippines to rectify my passport as I am using a wrong year of birth in my passport, due to immigration law that prohibit you from rectifying there, I was requested to go back to Philippines and rectify there. Visa was granted january 2015 as soon as I emailed them my new passport my visa was granted the same day.. And just today my 820 has been granted.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Dear all , 
My visa has been granted. Thanks for your support and someone who are still waiting I hope urs will be granted soon . Im over the moon now. 
Applied offshore in hong kong on 18sep 2014 and granted on 7oct 2015.


----------



## Gemini64 (Jan 26, 2015)

Joanne.L said:


> Dear all , My visa has been granted. Thanks for your support and someone who are still waiting I hope urs will be granted soon . Im over the moon now. Applied offshore in hong kong on 18sep 2014 and granted on 7oct 2015.


 That's great news!! All the best for your future.


----------



## soontowed (Mar 20, 2014)

Joanne.L said:


> Dear all ,
> My visa has been granted. Thanks for your support and someone who are still waiting I hope urs will be granted soon . Im over the moon now.
> Applied offshore in hong kong on 18sep 2014 and granted on 7oct 2015.


Cool, congrats, Welcome to Oz.. By the way which part of the country you are settling in.


----------



## Joanne.L (Nov 10, 2014)

Riverland SA cant wait to be home with family. I have no kids but two lovely dogs.


----------



## FKB (Oct 3, 2015)

congrats Joanne


----------

